# Oil and gas industry



## bokm9 (Nov 7, 2008)

hello 
I am an Algerian I am a new winner of the lotry (green card), I work in oiland gas industry. and I want to know about the usa tarvail in oil.
karim


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I've moved your post to a thread of its own to see if we can attract a few more responses. I've got a little bit of experience in the oil and gas industry - from a long time ago in the US and from a strictly administrative side. It depends a bit on exactly what kind of work you do, but you'll probably want to be "where the action is" - which usually means Texas, Oklahoma, some of the western states, and of course Alaska.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bokm9 (Nov 7, 2008)

morning
I am a technician of wells(wire line,coild tubing,snubbing,well test....)
karim


----------



## SandBuiltDreams (Nov 8, 2008)

You best bet for a natural gas job is in the Haynesville Shale deposit in East Texas and West Louisiana. 

I live in East Texas and there are still many companies looking for qualified people to work. There are many companies in this area, both big and small. 

I'd try miscojobs.com or just search for Haynesville Shale on the internet. I work in the mining industry, which in the US is unrelated to Oil/Gas, so I cannot give you specifics.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Congratulations! You not only won the lottery but there are actual job prospects out there!


----------



## bokm9 (Nov 7, 2008)

hello 
thank you for my Results give it more hope for courage por fairele a possible imigration usa, still waiting again. 

karim


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm confused. If you won the green card lottery, you don't need an immigration visa, you don't need a job, you can just come to the US.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

maybe he doesn't want to emigrate from his home country unless he's sure there will be job prospects out there for him? Can't blame him for that... far more pragmatic an approach than people who decide they like the US because they went there on vacation and think they'll make their fortune there even though the news, EVERY SINGLE DAY, says otherwise....
?


----------



## bokm9 (Nov 7, 2008)

hello 
yes I am a winner of the lottery but my question about the work in oil usa my own specialties. 
But each of us there is a need to work for a living.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There aren't many job postings at the moment, but one good source is Oil & Gas Journal Online: Oil and Gas Industry & Petroleum News Covering Oil Drilling; Oil Exploration; Oil Production It's the industry standard journal

Click on Classifieds and then roll down the page to the section on Employment. Or click on the tab for Industry Jobs. The Industry Jobs section also has some resources to explain how to set up your resume and other job hunting information that could be useful to you.

Job postings tend to dry up toward the end of the year with the holidays. You may want to check back in January, when new budgets start and some new jobs may be coming open.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bokm9 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello 
Thank you for links really was very nice of you. 
karim


----------

